# My fish doesn't move



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

My new red belly doesn't move an inch, he just sits there in the middle of the tank, watching the other fish play around, he may move slowly back and forth (without turning round) within his little territory but apart from thati can guarantee where he will be in my tank when i come to see him daily.

do they do this in general? i dont have any artificial light on throught the day, only maybe for 10 minutes at night when i want to see in my tank...

its also only day 3 for him...


----------



## kojib (Sep 17, 2004)

I wouldn't be too worried yet. Since he's still new to the tank, he doesn't feel comfortable in it yet. Keep in mind that they like dim light and hiding places. Despite their reputation, they are pretty laid back fish (unless they are feeding). Other than providing dim light and hiding places, a good way to get them to move around a bit more is with a bubble stone or powerhead, they love playing around in the bubbles or swimming in the current.

Stick with it, once he gets more comfortable in his tank (and around you) he'll start to swim around.


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

try turning the temp up a little bit


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My red bellies chill in their space mostly. They've set up territories and anyone crossing into the others breaks out into a fight, so they do chill alot. Yours is still pretty new however and very young. They can be a little freaked at that size, give it at least a few months before his personality is really gonna come through


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 
yeah they will do that for a while until they get used to the tank/owner


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Jack might get a bit more active if he had a few buddies.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

all my piranhas are like that. nothing to worry about


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

whats the temp for a black piranha


----------



## kojib (Sep 17, 2004)

marky said:


> whats the temp for a black piranha
> [snapback]918302[/snapback]​


Check the species information section under the information section of Piranha-fury for a good overview of the different species of Piranha as well as their preferred environment.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Buff Canuk said:


> try turning the temp up a little bit
> [snapback]917964[/snapback]​


done that, hes at 26-27 degrees celcius now.

i'll keep an eye on things, he seems more active tonight, maybe i should get some more plants or a big bit of bogwood, or maybe a nice bif jungle root ornament...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Give him time man, it might take him a couple of weeks to get accustomed to his new home, nothing to worry about.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Theres always been a misconception about Ps freiously guarding their tanks and swimming drastically to kill or destroy anything in their tank. But as a owner, you'll notice that these guys just take a spot, chill and wait till the next feeding comes along. Even the word shoaling alone is a misconception, where Ps usually only huddle up or swim together when feeding or threatened.

So no need to worry about yous..


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

He's also not really eaten anything... he ate a flake 2 days ago, and he had half a cm cube of white fish aswell, but as far as i know he's not eating anything else... not even one of the tetras in the tank who keep swarming around him.
every other one ive seen can devour lots of flakes in one feeding session

maybe its just time he needs...


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

LOON said:


> Jack might get a bit more active if he had a few buddies.
> [snapback]918071[/snapback]​










I agree. I've noticed that when pygos are kept alone, they often don't eat as much or move as much do to what I'm guessing to be a lack of competition.

For example, most of my natts are only interested in eating a piece of shrimp when its in another p's mouth already.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

how did u aclimate him i agree he needs a couple freinds but its just the nature of ps to chill


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

ok he's a lot better today, especially when the temperature went up a couple of degrees, he's swimming around, doing almost a rounding-up routine like a sheepdog 

i think he wants either some live food... or he enjoys chasing them for fun

must be just getting used to things, im not used to seeing him in the daytime only when i get home from work...


----------

